# USB and Serial Converter

## Hammerhead

Hi all,

   I have the Ioncepts USB to serial cable. On my t60P, when plugged in, dmesg reports:

sb 2-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new driver usbserial

drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c: USB Serial support registered for generic

usbcore: registered new driver usbserial_generic

drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c: USB Serial Driver core

drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c: USB Serial support registered for pl2303

pl2303 2-2:1.0: pl2303 converter detected

usb 2-2: pl2303 converter now attached to ttyUSB0

usbcore: registered new driver pl2303

drivers/usb/serial/pl2303.c: Prolific PL2303 USB to serial adaptor driver

Still I'm not able to use minicom to chat via the serial connection. I have a t43 and that works well with the adapter. Is there anything that I am missing?

Anyone else using the T60P with a USB to Serial adapter?

----------

## Insanity5902

i have some issue but with a keyspan usa-19hs

Maybe we can help each other.  Here is my 2.6.19 config

Post yours and we can maybe figure out what is going on.

I get the ttyUSB0, but no i/o in my console ...

----------

## sabinj

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3895055.html#3895055

----------

## no_hope

 *sabinj wrote:*   

> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3895055.html#3895055

 

was anybody able to solve the problem for pl2303?

----------

## widan

For problems with serial devices, check that the line parameters are correct. If the device you're connecting to wants 9600,8N1 and you are configured at 115200,8N1 (or any other not matching configuration), you will see either garbage or nothing at all.

----------

